# mini mare mystery



## pippythepony

Once I was able to get a fluid from her test yesterday I had her vet check. I am waiting on blood results so update to come! Also vet did check the fluid from teats for infection which was negative.


----------



## anndankev

Looks very likely. Good luck with her either way.


----------



## JCnGrace

My minis look pregnant all the time, even the gelding, and they are on no grass and get 2 flakes of hay in the morning and 2 in the evening that they have to share between the 3 of them so they are not being over fed.

















The silver dapple is the gelding.


----------



## pippythepony

That is encouraging! I really am hopeful that this is a false alarm. But I'm not basing it just on her appearance. She doesn't normally look like so plump here are some pics from June/beginning of July. The picture with my nephew is July 2.


----------



## loosie

Yep, she looks 'heavy'. If vet tests come back positive, I'd want to start her on an appropriate nutritional supp if she's not already - she may not need extra calories, at least until she's had the foal & lactating, but growing babies take all the nutrients they need from the mother, at the mother's expense if she is lacking - I believe that's where the old story comes from that a woman loses a tooth for every pregnancy...

The amount of times I've heard of people buying ponies, minis esp, to wake up one morning & find them nursing a baby...


----------



## pippythepony

Fortunately she has had free access to an equilix tub which has all the vitamins/minerals. I am hopeful the blood tests will be definitive one way or another.


----------



## pippythepony

UPDATE... esterone sulfate test came back 80 ng/ml....so shes pregnant (>20 ng/ml = viable fetus)


----------



## loosie

So now starts a new 'learning curve' for you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

She the most adorable little one I have seen! Plus you will soon have a mini-mini, lol. 

The first picture of her with the draft is priceless. What a pair 

Keep us posted as the pregnancy progresses. Any idea how far along she is?


----------



## pippythepony

No clue . So I did buy a camera to watch her from while I'm at work. Luckily I do have flexibility in my job and could get home. She came to us in January and has certainly not been bred since she's been with me. So some time before that. I made another post about how to interpret the estrone sulfate test but I can't find anything that correlates a ready of >80 ng/ml with weeks of gestation. I think that's because the levels peak and then come back down. I can definitely see and feel movement of baby now. Udder bags seem to fluctuate and she doesn't want me touching them.


----------



## Luce73

Following, she's super cute! Whats her name?


----------



## pippythepony

Pippy ! Haha


----------



## JCnGrace

You'll want to get her desensitized to having her teats touched so that she'll do well with the foal nursing. No need to squeeze on them but rubbing and cleaning between them should be sufficient.

You not only get to fret about when baby will arrive but also about who the baby daddy is. Wouldn't a little miniature mule be too cute? Well, it will be cute regardless. Good luck and I hope everything goes well for you and Pippy.


----------



## pippythepony

Hahah I was just saying that! Wouldn't it be cute if it came out a mini mule. I just wish I had a better idea of when the baby will come ! Any tricks of the trade, old wives tale, etc?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Well the signs they're close to foaling are the bag filling, teats filling and pointing away from each other (very close then), relaxed vulva that might be red on the inside, may not, you can't trust as a mini breeder said . There's possibly going to be a point to her belly before she foals as the foal moves into position, but that isn't certain. Also her hips will sink in as her belly sinks and all the muscles in her hind end should get loose and jiggly. Then again, she may not do any of that since some mares just have to be difficult! Lol

She's beautiful and I love the name. Good luck and keep us updated. You should start a foaling thread for her or at least keep up on progress here!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Something else to think about...she is young and very small.

Since you don't know when she was bred, or by what, she could be carrying a fetus that is too large for her to deliver. 

Would it be a god idea to get an ultrasound done? Just to check on the size of the foal?


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Anita- I have heard that being true for dogs but had known a mini who gave birth to a foal that was half regular sized horse and the mare was okay. I believe the foal will grow to the size of the mom. Here is a forum topic on it:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/mini-bred-full-sized-appy-stud-13978/#/topics/13978


----------



## pippythepony

AnitaAnne said:


> Something else to think about...she is young and very small.
> 
> Since you don't know when she was bred, or by what, she could be carrying a fetus that is too large for her to deliver.
> 
> Would it be a god idea to get an ultrasound done? Just to check on the size of the foal?


. --unfortunately, my vet can't do that bc you cannot do an ultra sound rectally on minis. I'm sure there is a specialized ultrasound machine for mini horses but my vet doesn't have anything like that. Since she is a mini mare I am assuming the breeding was live (not inseminated since she went to auction) and therefore must be something of similar size. But...the possibility is always there I suppose. 
Today her bags are hard, her hips look a bit sunken in. I am hoping for a baby in the next week or so.


----------



## Hang on Fi

We had an external ultrasound on our mini mare to confirm pregnancy (not like the bulging belly and random belly twitches were enough) You couldn't get a good grasp on the size, but was evidently pregnant. 

Congrats on your little surprise! Our mare snuck the foal out between foal checks and had a flawless birth (I had been warned she was a redbag) and one little spitfire of a colt lol. 

She's cute and love her name!


----------



## Dustbunny

Any news?


----------



## QtrBel

I was hoping for an update as well.


----------



## loosie

Haha! You have an egg shaped little horse Pippy!


----------



## pippythepony

Still no baby and each day I say
I don't understand how she can get any bigger!! She still has clear liquid coming from udders but today she has more yellowish tint but still not opaque. She is on a camera so I can check on her during the day. I notice she is peeing a lot and have seen her rolling and rubbing her behind on trees. Today her tail is also very floppy...soon I hope!! Pic from yesterday. She went and ate grass with my other horse but is normally in her own pen for when the time comes.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Definitely sounds like she is progressing. Good luck!


----------



## pippythepony

Screen shot of my PippyCam. She's looking less round on the sides and she has been rolling, rubbing and pacing today.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

She looks more dropped, getting that "v" shape? You say she's agitated too, so hopefully soon!

Be sure to keep us updated on this beauty and her foal whenever she decides to release the hostage.  

You may have answered this before but besides healthy are you hoping for anything specific? Color, gender, markings, etc.?


----------



## loosie

Sorry to say, but that fence around her dangerous, especially for a baby. If a horse gets it's leg or head through that mesh, they can do some MAJOR(even deadly) damage to themselves fighting against it. And babies, with their soft bones & joints are far easier to break.


----------



## pippythepony

Healthy and cooperative is all I hope for! As for the fencing...didn't plan on having a horse in it or a baby. I didn't plan on having a baby ever! It's cattle panels and page fencing. I can see how the cattle panels could be dangerous for a full size horse but not so much for a mini. The page fencing is 3"x4" wire spacing. Has anyone had an issue with this fencing for their minis? I certainly want to make things as best as possible for this surprise situation.


----------



## Luce73

Any updates?


----------



## loosie

Sorry, didn't see your reply. Yeah, it's the welded wire mesh 'page' as you call it that looks dangerous. Big enough for a mini to get their foot/leg through & do some major damage. Unfortunately I've seen many injuries from horses & ponies getting a foot caught in mesh. Thankfully most are 'repairable', albeit often with intensive vet care, but I've known of 2 horses personally that had to be put down because of the degree of damage. I've also known of one who got stuck in wire mesh that was not well attached. Ripped the whole fence down in it's struggles & a number of ponies got loose, as well as the caught one being seriously injured.


----------



## pippythepony

Luce73 said:


> Any updates?


 I'm in Florida watching her carefully on the camera and with a "response team" in place. I had already booked a trip to help my uncle after kidney surgery (prior to finding her to be pregnant). She has been agreeable and pleasant and loves watching over her goat sisters. Udders still express clear liquid. Not very sticky and minimal yellow tint lately. 
I will be careful watching the fence but do not really have anything else to put them in at this time. My stalls are nearly finished but then my camera wouldn't work that far away from the house.


----------



## pippythepony

She foaled last night in the blink of an eye. We watched it on the camera as no complications came up. We went out when she stood up. Pic of her that evening, so about 5 hrs before foaling. Colt !


----------



## Anniemay

Oh! He is adorable!


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats! Feel free to overload us with cuteness pictures!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That baby has the cutest markings. I love white faces. Congrats! So happy everything went well.  I agree with JC, feel free to over load us with pictures.


----------



## GMA100

So precious! What's the babies name? I love his markings! 

More pictures!!!!!


----------



## Luce73

Oh my those markings!!! He's just the cutest little fella! Glad all is well with momma and baby <3 Keep us updated with lots of pictures!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Such pretty markings! Glad everything went smoothly


----------



## SilverMaple

What lovely markings on the little guy!!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I was so busy looking at baby that I missed momma's forelock in a bun. That's pretty cute too!


----------



## pippythepony

Haha I know I wish her forelock was more stylish. I had to keep it like that so I could see the reflection from her eye on the night vision camera! Here are pictures from this morning. My boyfriend got naming rights if it was a boy. So here is Little Tom Brady (were from Maine) at 8 hrs old! He looks like a Hereford calf!


----------



## GMA100

I'm dead!! He's to freaking adorable!


----------



## badmedicine

So this is a classic "buy one, get one"  Congratulations for little Tom!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

:loveshower: Oh I just want to squeeze him and give him kisses! 
That fluff!:loveshower: 

Makes me want to breed my mini..... Hmmmmmm..... NO I said I wouldn't! Gah, tempting though. inkunicorn:


----------



## QtrBel

Man is he cute!!! I love, love, love his markings. Please keep this thread going as he grows or start him a thread so we can see him grow up.


----------



## SilverMaple

OMG....WANT! He's adorable.


----------



## pippythepony

I wonder if my response didn't post...
I wish Pippy had a cooler hair style but the bun was to keep her forelock out of her face so I could see the reflection from her eye on the night vision camera. Haha. 
Doesn't he look like a little Hereford calf!?
Name--the deal was that if it was a colt that my boyfriend got to name it. So I present Little Tom Brady at 8 hours old!


----------



## Dustbunny

Healthy Momma, healthy baby, all went well, and he's adorable to boot! It just can't get much better!
Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I really do love his markings, especially the different colored ears, congrats! Are you going to do anything with him or sell him?

BTW that first picture with his head against momma is too cute <3


----------



## pippythepony

I think he will have to stay with us. What a strange series of events that landed him here! If he does move from my house it would be to my sister or a friend. Thanks for all the sweet comments!!


----------



## anndankev

How big (tall) is he now? Will you post a pic with a person please. His Mom is so little he must be just itty bitty.


----------



## pippythepony

He is small but I actually find myself wondering how he was in her belly just yesterday given his size!!


----------



## anndankev

Soooo, about knee high? LOL What a cutey.


----------



## pippythepony

Anyone have opinions on what his coloring would classify as? Splashed White?


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I would call him killer because he killed my heart lol but Tom is amazing


----------



## AnitaAnne

That little Bonus colt is adorable!! Love his little face with the one white ear, one red ear then the spots around his eyes are fabulous. He does look huge next to momma. 

Would his color be a medicine hat?


----------



## JCnGrace

Splash is what I would guess.


----------



## loosie

Gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Zexious

Oh my goodness, what an adorable baby!! Many congratulations!
And yes ma'am, he's a splash white!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

That picture is to die for! <3 <3 I want to meet this guy so badly now.

I agree with the others, and no, not a medicine hat. I believe he has way too much color down his back for that.


----------



## tayslig

Ugh, I just found this thread! WHAT A CUTIE!! How sweet is he?! Glad momma is doing well! Two for the price of one!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Any updates?


----------



## QtrBel

Not medicine hat (or warbonnet). Both ears would need to be colored as well as the poll. The more white the better and the most prized are those that have only that with perhaps the shield on the chest. Blue eyes were an added bonus.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Update maybe?


----------



## pippythepony

EstrellaandJericho said:


> Update maybe?


Happy and healthy. Growing well. Still with his mama until 6 mo because it’s the middle of winter here. He tapes/measures to be the same size as the Mom. 8.5 hands. The first two are actually them this morning. We had warm temps and some rain. Which is nice because I can see what they actually look like under all that fuzz! He’s a funny looking thing!


----------



## pippythepony

**I mean he should mature to be same size as the Mom. He’s 7 hands now


----------



## QtrBel

Such a cutie!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Thank you!!! He is super cute it's good to hear he is doing well


----------



## EquineBovine

I just found this thread.
What a cute pair! How are they going? Love the markings


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

pippythepony said:


> Happy and healthy. Growing well. Still with his mama until 6 mo because it’s the middle of winter here. He tapes/measures to be the same size as the Mom. 8.5 hands. The first two are actually them this morning. We had warm temps and some rain. Which is nice because I can see what they actually look like under all that fuzz! He’s a funny looking thing!


OML how precious is that face?? Such a cutie!!


ETA - I was just looking at the baby pics and I'm SO IN LOVE!! You've awakened my yearning for minis again. :lol: But seriously, what an adorable bonus you got with that mare!


----------



## trailhorserider

Wow, his coloring is to die for! That white ear is totally unusual. You were really blessed with your mare and foal. Congrats!


----------



## pippythepony

EquineBovine said:


> I just found this thread.
> What a cute pair! How are they going? Love the markings


They are doing very well. He is the strangest looking thing I’ve ever seen! They are weaning now. Pippy does fine as long as she can see the baby. He has two goats in with him to keep him company and it’s going smoothly so far. I am in Maine so I will wait a couple more weeks to have him gelded because we still have a ton of snow!


----------



## QtrBel

He looks more like some of the baby calves around here marking wise. Can't wait to see him shed off. He's so stinking cute!


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh wow he is a hereford in horse form! SO CUTE!!! He looks like such a smart little dude


----------

